# WR's Italian Bread Dipping Oil



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I've had a few requests for this recipe due to the Bread Thread, so here it is (drop dead simple, yet oh so good).

*Italian Dipping Oil*

4-5 good sizes cloves garlic, minced or pressed
1 tablespoon dried rosemary, crushed
1 tablespoon dried oregano
2 teaspoons dried basil
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon coarsely ground pepper 
Extra virgin olive oil (as needed)

Combine the first seven ingredients in a pint canning jar, then add enough olive oil to fill the jar & shake to combine.

It is best served after allowing the flavor of the herbs to seep into the oil for 24 hours. Enjoy!!!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine is almost same except for addition of orange zest.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

I sometimes add a little balsamic at the end.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

good stuff WR thanks


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Some good stuff,i can make myself sick on this if i don't watch it.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh yeah...Thanks Ranch!


----------

